# Adding just a couple of letters



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

to the back of Tito's name!

The Tito Monster went 4 out of 4 in his Junior Hunter tests! Today we added the letters JH after his name!

I'm pretty proud of the guy!

:--big_grin:


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wahoo! Does this boy ever stop rolling? Go TITO!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Woo Hoo! Huge congratulations, Barb and Tito!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congratulations Team Tito!!! :wavey:

We need more details!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am so proud of you two! What a team!!!! 

You were such a nervous Nellie! LOL I knew both of you were going to walk through that level. Ok you have your work cut out now BUT you have plenty of time to prep. 

CONGRATULATIONS BARB AND TITO!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Saturday's test was rather hard (as evidenced by the fact that 24 out of 39 dogs passed, a pretty low rate for juniors I'm told).
The land marks were in moderate cover, in a big, flat field with no real markers for the dogs to look at to get their mark, so they ran them on long marks. I'm told the shot flier was about 125 yards, the control bird about 80. The dogs, for the most part, did pretty well with it as long as they were used to running long marks. Tito's shot flier was BARELY crippled, so he had a blast with it. He loves the live birds!
The water was the interesting part. The pond was almost surrounded by some very heavy cat tail cover, and they were hand throwing the birds. The first bird was supposed to land in the water a few feet off shore, near some bushes. The second bird was supposed to land in a small pocket of water in between some very thick clumps of cat tails.
They dropped a lot of dogs on the water tests, partially because some of the birds didn't land very well. Tito's first bird never even hit the water. It just landed on the shore, which was okay because we've trained for that, so he had to swim across the pond, get out, get the bird, get back in and swim back. No big deal, except the bird he got was only about 3/4 of a bird it was so badly shot up. The dog who had gotten that same bird (there seemed to be a bird shortage) before Tito refused to pick it up and was dropped. Luckily Tito's not particular when it comes to birds. So we passed on Saturday.
Today's land test was, IMO, quite easy, the easiest of the land tests we've run. The cover was pretty high, it was up to the dogs' shoulders, but the marks were straight and only about 75-100 yards out. Only one dog got dropped on land.
The water was a mucky mess, but the dogs dealt with it pretty well. They were elbow deep in mud getting out to the marks, and then it was running water for the first half and swimming water the rest of the way. Some sticks and trees, a fair amount of algae, but the judges had the marks falling in really good places and they used wingers today so it was fairly easy. I think only 2 or 3 dogs got dropped in the water, so today's pass rate was very high. 
Interestingly, there were 10 goldens entered, and 4 of them were "show dogs", including 2 finished champions and 2 currently showing. All 4 passed today, and 3 of us got our JH titles this weekend. So that was kind of nice to see.
Also met a couple of people who know Anney (K-9 design), what a small world!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Way to go Tito!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tito*

Congratulations Tito!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrats to the Tito-monster and his proud mom!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO excellent, Barb... Congrats!


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

So super awesomely excellent, the BOTH of you!!!

Hooray TEAM Tito!!

.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

WOOHOO!! Team Tito Rocks.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!! 

Yeah Tito! WTG you guys!!

BJ & the girls


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks everyone! 
I have to say this has been by FAR the most FUN of his titles to get!!! We've had a blast, met some really great people, too.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hoooo!! Congratulations


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Huge congrats to you and the Tito man!!! 

Maybe you should start listing the only titles he has left to get - it would probably be shorter than the ones he already has!  

What an unbelievable boy!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I totally missed this yesterday!!! Yay Tito and Barb!!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Michelle, there were more females than males handling the dogs, AND there were 18 labs and 10 goldens (plus a few other breeds). We had talked before about whether or not you'd have a problem being a female handler, with a golden besides...guess what... NOT AT ALL


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Hey Michelle, there were more females than males handling the dogs, AND there were 18 labs and 10 goldens (plus a few other breeds). We had talked before about whether or not you'd have a problem being a female handler, with a golden besides...guess what... NOT AT ALL


That's great to hear!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Hey Michelle, there were more females than males handling the dogs, AND there were 18 labs and 10 goldens (plus a few other breeds). We had talked before about whether or not you'd have a problem being a female handler, with a golden besides...guess what... NOT AT ALL


Ok, I have to wonder if this could not be regional. Yeah, I have not been to a test in my area but I have been to training days and you could count on one hand the number of goldens there (and most of those belonged to the person I went with). Labs waaaay outnumbered goldens, same with the men. But--this is Idaho...


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I felt that way when we went to the training facility in our area....all labs or GSPs and all men. But I know of 2 women (both members on here) who train there....maybe the men generally train to actually hunt and the women generally train to earn hunting titles? I don't mean to over generalize at all, but it could be it.

I don't think Jack will ever actually go hunting since neither of us can shoot....but we're going to probably go for his JH and see where it takes us! So with me handling him we'd fit that generalization


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

The tests around here are way more labs and men, but there's usually enough goldens and women (at least in Juniors) to feel comfortable. The last tests we were in, there were only 2 goldens (out of 12 and 15). Probably 5 women (2 of which had goldens).

Congrats to Tito!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Way to go Barb and Tito!!!! What a spectacular team!!!!!

:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_

Yup, I think here we have mostly men with labs! They FAR out number the Goldens!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I know I read this thread already but I guess I didn't have a chance to post then so a belated congratulations! That boy can do anything he puts his mind to.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I just got the cutest text from his (breed) handler.
She said his new name is

CH Tito OMG

heehee


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That's awesome!!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I just got the cutest text from his (breed) handler.
> She said his new name is
> 
> CH Tito OMG
> ...



That is funny! I like it.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats Barb & Tito on the new title! Straight passes means you were really ready! And just in time for winter 
Curious to know who our mutual friends were? 
Fisher just bred a girl in Illinois, wonder if it was her owner.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks, I guess we were ready after all. I'm just such a nervous nellie! Now we have the winter to get ready for SH. And next spring. And next summer, LOL.
Yes, it was the owner of the little girl that was just bred to Fisher. Well, Fisher wasn't actually HERE. The guy's name is Dwayne, he's a WONDERFUL guy. 
We were talking about great all-purpose dogs, and of course I mentioned Yogi. He told me he had just bred his girl to a Yogi son, a really nice dog, name of Fisher!!! 
Small world!




K9-Design said:


> Congrats Barb & Tito on the new title! Straight passes means you were really ready! And just in time for winter
> Curious to know who our mutual friends were?
> Fisher just bred a girl in Illinois, wonder if it was her owner.


----------

